# EVGA Bronze 600 W



## crmaris (Nov 26, 2013)

Besides the SuperNOVA series, which includes high-end and mid-level PSUs, EVGA also rolled out the Bronze series addressing budget-oriented users. Today, we will take a look at the 600B unit with 600 W capacity, a single +12V rail, and a non-modular cabling system which contributes greatly to its low price.

*Show full review*


----------

